# A little trick organizing files



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

*A little trick organizing ripped files*

Hey not sure if this is common knowledgr but i recently discovered a little trick concerning getting classical titles to rip with correct titles. I had been using windows media and editing the tags myself. This would sometimes take more than a half hour to an hour depending on the size of the collection. Recently doscovered that if its either not in windows media player or if its disorganized in windows media player, 9 out of 10 time it will be catalogued correctly if you alternatively rip it through itunes.

Just a little trick that could have saved me somr serious time ripping and reorganizing files in windows media player


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I appreciate the tip, however I have to confess to renaming everything so that it makes sense to me anyway.

I don't use track numbers -- can't abide them, so I go through and delete all of those first. (This is to prevent a tendency of some software to sort by track number in lists so you get track one of all your albums, then track two etc.). I truly hate file names that start with the track number. That's just insane to me!

But then a lot of files or titles use _roman numerals_ for movements, or words like "Adagio" and "Moderato" in different orders in the title, a sorting nightmare! The Festetics Quartet set of Haydn string quartets was bad about this as I recall. That was too many files to rename so I left them, and I still have trouble playing them in order. Usually I just rename everything, both files and titles, so all my players will sort consistently. I actually kind of enjoy that process.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I rip using EAC and playback using Foobar 2000. It's quite easy using EAC to edit the filenames which EAC usually gets from an online metadata provider (this occasionally fails when the metadata provider can't find the disc, but EAC lets you edit or enter file names manually). Once the files have been saved to the music files section of my Windows PC Foobar rarely has any difficulty in recognising that a group of files all belong to the same disc, and it offers them arranged by track number within that disc. Where a disc features multiple composers it can be set up to display these together or seperately depending on what search criteria you use. Maybe though the difficult part is setting up Foobar to do this (my son did this for me).


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Maybe though the difficult part is setting up Foobar to do this (my son did this for me).


There is probably a tutorial to help with this on Youtube. The following videos, in case anyone's interested, help with the initial installation and setup:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_kasKGxL78J9jbZFTnMbkDrMdaMQsLOx

I'm thinking of getting that program myself.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

For Linux users, Foobar seems to work equally well using the Wine compatibility layer software application. I haven't tried using EAC on a machine running Linux, though.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

For those of you who wonder about such things, Foobar is a variant on the engineering term 'fubar' which stands for "F***ed Up Beyond All Recognition" :tiphat:


----------



## MosmanViolinist (Nov 10, 2015)

Weston said:


> I don't use track numbers -- can't abide them.


Me either AND I use iTunes which is really bad at storing classical music. The term 'song' just annoys me so much I could scream.

I always get rid of track numbers and use a work's genre to help filing:

Sym-104-1
Sym-104-2

And so on (obviously Haydn's last).

I spent hours renaming my Bach Orgelwerk CD sets by BWV number with hyphens as above.

Very glad I did!


----------

